# [Direct Rendering] Problema EXTRAÑISIMO (abierto)

## flaab_0n

Hola a todos

No dispongo de Direct Rendering de repente. Resulta que al ejecutar cualquier aplcacion que requiera aceleracion 3d (Glxgears...quake...supertux....slibo....) Me dice lo siguiente:

```

flaab@GeNt0o ~ $ glxgears 

Error: Could not open /dev/nvidiactl because the permissions

are too resticitive.  Please see the FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS

section of /usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/README for steps

to correct.

Violación de segmento

```

¿Permission too restrictive?

¿Alguna idea?

----------

## santiagozky

tienes puesto esto xorg.conf  ?

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

da mas info de tu sistema, version de drivers, xorg.conf, etc

----------

## flaab_0n

Holaps

Si tengo descomentadas esas 3 lineas de Section Dri que has puesto.

Esta cargado el modulo nvidia y glx.

Mi xorg.conf....(No es plan de postearlo entero!)

```
# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

...

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA"

    #Driver     "nv"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option "NoLogo" "1"  # add this line to remove the Nvidia boot logo

    #VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

...

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1600x1400" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1400" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

....

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection
```

Aun asi........Recibo este bonito error!

```
flaab@GeNt0o ~ $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Error: Could not open /dev/nvidiactl because the permissions

are too resticitive.  Please see the FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS

section of /usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/README for steps

to correct.

Violación de segmento
```

¿Ideas?

Gracias de antemano[/code]

----------

## flaab_0n

Como Root, tanto glxgears, como glxinfo como todo lo demas, me funciona.  :Neutral: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

el user esta en grupo video?

----------

## flaab_0n

No lo estaba  :Very Happy: 

Pero he modificado el /etc/group, me he puesto en el grupo video y me sigue ocurriendo lo mismo.

Pero buena observacion, muchas gracias Eleazar  :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

¿usas udev o devfsd?

Mira en los siguientes sitios:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Customizing_UDEV#udev_vs_Nvidia.27s_graphics_drivers

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Screensaver_in_Background

Saludos y suerte

----------

## santiagozky

del readme de los drivers de nvidia 

http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_readme_install.html

 *Quote:*   

> all you need to do is find the relevant
> 
> Device section and replace the line:
> 
>         Driver "nv" 
> ...

 

intenta quitar esas lineas.

----------

## DarkMind

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> No lo estaba 
> 
> Pero he modificado el /etc/group, me he puesto en el grupo video y me sigue ocurriendo lo mismo.
> 
> Pero buena observacion, muchas gracias Eleazar 

 

es medio obvia la pregunta, pero nunca se sabe...

luego que agregaste el user al grupo video, volviste a iniciar sesion con el??

----------

## flaab_0n

He hecho todo lo que me habeis dicho y aun asi sigue sin funcionar el asunto. Solo como root. :s

Sigo buscando.

----------

## Paulinuks

A mi también me pasa algo curioso. La primera vez que ejecuto las X no activa el rendering, la segunda sí. Y esto sin hacer ni cambiar nada en absoluto   :Shocked:  .

----------

